# Nikon D820 specs surface



## ahsanford (May 18, 2017)

Tally ho on the Nikon D810 replacement:

https://petapixel.com/2017/05/17/rumor-nikon-d820-will-sport-45mp-sensor-af-system-d5/

TL/DR version: 45-46 MP, full D5 AF setup

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 18, 2017)

Canon is *******. You heard it here first.


----------



## unfocused (May 18, 2017)

If it isn't mirrorless then Nikon must be ******* too.


----------



## IglooEater (May 18, 2017)

I don't think any of this was a surprise to anyone. How that sensor actually performs will be the more important aspect. 
On the other hand it makes me eager to see what the 5Ds II looks like.


----------



## ahsanford (May 18, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> I don't think any of this was a surprise to anyone. How that sensor actually performs will be the more important aspect.
> On the other hand it makes me eager to see what the 5Ds II looks like.



Directionally yes, but in specifics we were not sure. A lot of people were expecting the A7R II sensor to show up in a future D820, and that never materialized.

Also, a tilty-flippy in a top-spec'd camera (Nikon's #2 overall rig) likely perked up a few eyebrows at Canon corporate.

- A


----------



## AlanF (May 18, 2017)

"Still a month or two out from the official announcement, it’s a good idea to take these specs with a grain of salt, but if Nikon does release this configuration for the D820, there will be plenty of people eager to pick one up."


----------



## Mikehit (May 18, 2017)

45MP?
Tch! 2 years behind the 5DSR and still can't match it.

NIKON ARE ******* I TELLS YA!

And the spec don't even explain what size thread the tripod mount is !! Jeez...what are they doing over there????


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 18, 2017)

AlanF said:


> "Still a month or two out from the official announcement, it’s a good idea to take these specs with a grain of salt, but if Nikon does release this configuration for the D820, there will be plenty of people eager to pick one up."



The post hints that the information is unreliable.

Nikon needs to have a hit, we definitely do not want to see them lose more market share, its not good for any of us.

They also need to develop their own sensors with someone besides Sony. Sony has been with holding their best technology from Nikon. Even the XQD memory card is a Sony creature, and no one else has picked it up because of that.


----------



## applecider (May 19, 2017)

With the d5 autofocus this will be one of the nicer cameras that I'll never buy.


----------



## N2itiv (May 19, 2017)

Next year will likely hold the same type of news: Canon leads market share, has the most patents and will still receive numerous awards. 
I'd like to see a 7d variant w/an similar autofocus system as the 1DX ll.


----------



## Jopa (May 19, 2017)

I'm 95% positive it'll be the current Sony 42Mpx sensor. Probably more optimized by Nikon for better DR. With the D5's AF it sounds like a great machine. Canon will have to respond with a 5dsr2, hopefully in a year or two.


----------



## Maximilian (May 19, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> 45MP?
> Tch! 2 years behind the 5DSR and still can't match it.


That's the result when you are dependent on sensor suppliers.
I hope that Canon will keep going on developing sensors. 
(although I don't need and want so many MP  )


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 19, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > 45MP?
> ...



The jump to 40 or 50 mp from 25 is not huge, as far as resolution goes, but it can give a image more contrast and a better look. I recently bought a used 1D MK III as a backup. 10MP! The images, when viewed at 100% really do not come close to my 5D MK III. The images are just fine, and focus is excellent, but that jump in MP is very noticeable. I think its one of those things that are not appreciated until you look back and compare a older model with a lot less resolution.


----------



## Maximilian (May 19, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...


Sorry, Mt Spokane, I didn't want to alter this thread to a resolution discussion. So maybe we should stop this right here. 
Just a short reply: 
I'm fine that everybody can choose between different resolutions - at least in the 5Dxx segment. 
I prefer a faster workflow with less MP. For my prints 20+x MP are plenty enough and I'd prefer a better high ISO performance. 
Of course one can interpolate to lower resolutions. But I also prefer to work with native pixel resolution (yes, Bayer isn't "native" as well). 
So fine that anybody can choose whatever they prefer.


----------



## IglooEater (May 20, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> 45MP?
> Tch! 2 years behind the 5DSR and still can't match it.



I guarantee the difference between 45 and 50 will be virtually indistinguishable.


----------



## IglooEater (May 20, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Directionally yes, but in specifics we were not sure. A lot of people were expecting the A7R II sensor to show up in a future D820, and that never materialized.


true enough. Personally I'm not expecting a Sony sensor in there. Nikon's last two flagships (D5 and D500) had purebred Nikon sensors.



ahsanford said:


> Also, a tilty-flippy in a top-spec'd camera (Nikon's #2 overall rig) likely perked up a few eyebrows at Canon corporate.
> - A



Yup I'd not hate to see them all across the board.


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 21, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Directionally yes, but in specifics we were not sure. A lot of people were expecting the A7R II sensor to show up in a future D820, and that never materialized.
> ...



Define purebred. Per chipworks (now techinsights), an outfit which tears down electronics to analyze and image the constituent parts, the sensors in both those cameras have Sony part numbers (one via their Toshiba acquisition). It could be a Nikon design with Sony acting only as a contract manufacturer, but in that situation Nikon would likely use its own PNR.

Toshiba (Sony) T4K54 CMOS Image Sensor from Nikon D5 Device Essentials Image Set and Summary

Sony IMX321 CMOS Image Sensor from Nikon D500 Device Essentials Image Set and Summary


----------



## IglooEater (May 21, 2017)

3kramd5 said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Thanks for the info. I stand corrected. I remember reading somewhere that they were made by Nikon themselves. Apparently whatever the source was was not reliable.


----------



## 9VIII (May 21, 2017)

https://nikonrumors.com/2015/12/16/list-of-all-nikon-dslr-cameras-and-their-sensor-manufacturerdesigner.aspx/

From what I can remember most of Nikon's "in-house" sensors are fabricated by Renesas.


----------



## et31 (May 21, 2017)

Since I already own the D810 with prime optics, I can't wait for another upgrade to add to the collection!
I have two systems: Canon 5D MIII as the workhorse, C300 and C100 for videography, and Nikon for the specialty shots. I've tried the Sony FS5 and FS7, and they do not have superior autofocusing and color profiling compared to the Canon cinema series. So despite what some people say, Canon is not obsolete. 

Use the tools that are best suited for the jobs / contracts you have to fulfill.


----------



## sanj (May 23, 2017)

et31 said:


> Since I already own the D810 with prime optics, I can't wait for another upgrade to add to the collection!
> I have two systems: Canon 5D MIII as the workhorse, C300 and C100 for videography, and Nikon for the *specialty shots*. I've tried the Sony FS5 and FS7, and they do not have superior autofocusing and color profiling compared to the Canon cinema series. So despite what some people say, Canon is not obsolete.
> 
> Use the tools that are best suited for the jobs / contracts you have to fulfill.



What would these be sir exactly?


----------



## Sporgon (May 23, 2017)

sanj said:


> et31 said:
> 
> 
> > Since I already own the D810 with prime optics, I can't wait for another upgrade to add to the collection!
> ...



Yes I'd like to know that too !


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 23, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > et31 said:
> ...



My money is on high-res shots, and that the poster has owned the D810 since before Canon had an entry above low 20-MP.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 2, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> How that sensor actually performs will be the more important aspect.



It _really_ won't.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 2, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Nikon's last two flagships (D5 and D500) had purebred Nikon sensors.



Sony sensors, Igloo.


----------



## RGF (Jun 2, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon is *******. You heard it here first.



*******, from the discussion on these forums I thought they were already dead


----------



## RGF (Jun 2, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > 45MP?
> ...



but the quality of the sensor (ISO range, S/N, ...) will not. I'd gladly sacrifice pixels to get getter IQ


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 5, 2017)

RGF said:


> I'd gladly sacrifice pixels to get getter IQ



The one does not result in the other.


----------

